# Lost Mountain Surf Spray Skirt Bailey Fest



## marcus (Apr 22, 2005)

So in the disruption and the Dale's we lost a small tube large cockpit Mountainsurf spray skirt with a red handle. If it was found or picked up please let me know.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

There was a lonely spray skit matching that description after the festivities wrapped up near the bathrooms. I picked it up and brought it back to the camping area. They announced it over the microphone, I left it on the speakers for the rightful owner and continued my consumption of Dale's. Not sure where it went from there... sorry.


----------

